# Ashland KY Reptile Expo on 5/6/2011



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

There is an Ashland KY Reptile Expo exo this weekend on 5/6/2011. I have never been but my brother and I will be vending! We have a ton of plant clippings, poison dart frogs, juevs, a ton of tads and supplies. Come on down and see what all the excitement is about and come check and see what all we have to offer. There is also another poison dart frog vender at this show. Should have many options. After the show, all excess will be listed in the classifides section here on the board. Any questions, let me know. Thanks.
Allen


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Ashland KY Reptile Expo on 5/7/2011*

Correction, 5/7/2011


----------

